# New turtle owner



## SazzySunshine

Hello!

I took in my friend's turtles a few months ago whike she was going through a significant cross-country move. Due to unexpected circumstances including major health issues for both herself and her father, it appears that this living situation has become permanent (that the turtles will be staying with me indefinitely). I am unhappy with the enclosures they are in, as they seem far too small. They are sliders, and approximately 15 years old. I am curious about sufficient heat and lighting, and minimum tank space. Key thing is, they are both males and have lived separately the whole time. Is it possible that if I buy a habitat large that they could keep to themselves without throwing down fisticuffs, and if so, how large would that be? Either way, I would like to set up a better living arrangement. I can Google all I want, but as a long time lizard and arachnid owner, I hold very dear the importance of talking to other owners and enthusiasts directly. Thank you for any and all input!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Can you post some pictures so that we can confirm the sex and id - particularly of head, tails and front claws?


----------



## SazzySunshine

This is Mike. Mike likes sitting directly on the tub drain during tank cleaning time. Don't ask me why, I don't know. Shell looks about 7 inches long, he is the larger of the two. Stand by for Billie Joe, as I have to do them separately.


----------



## SazzySunshine

Billie Joe is more difficult to photograph, he is very skittish. After a lot of head-thrusting and hissing, here is what I got. He is just a bit over six inches and way more marbled than Mike.


----------

